# I think Odie needs a diet change



## just cindy (Aug 30, 2010)

I have been reading here about dog foods and which are good and the not so good. Well I'm ashamed to admit but will, that I was feeding Odie a Grocery store brand, 
Because of this I believe is why Odie Is suffering from some hair loss (which he cannot afford to do as his hair is fine ). He is losing hair on his chest, neck and rear knees. He also has started rubbing his head into the sofa,seems like he is itchy but I don't see him doing any other sort of scratching.
So today while i was in a neighboring city I stopped at a pet warehouse to check out what kind of food they had and specificly asked about Acana and Orijen and Blue Buffalo and they carry all three. Yippie that made me excited !!! So I had the lady explain all to me....lol 
Luckily for me they had free trial packets of Orijen ( 400G )size, fish formula grain free, so I helped myself to the free sample 
When I got home I gave Odie a piece while he was sitting beside me on the sofa and the little bugger spit it out and rolled all over it as it was stinky to him...lol but he ate it and asked for more.I will only be giving it to him as a treat for a few days then gradually add it to his meals.
I sure hope it helps him with his hair loss and itchy face.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

just cindy said:


> I have been reading here about dog foods and which are good and the not so good. Well I'm ashamed to admit but will, that I was feeding Odie a Grocery store brand,
> Because of this I believe is why Odie Is suffering from some hair loss (which he cannot afford to do as his hair is fine ). He is losing hair on his chest, neck and rear knees. He also has started rubbing his head into the sofa,seems like he is itchy but I don't see him doing any other sort of scratching.
> So today while i was in a neighboring city I stopped at a pet warehouse to check out what kind of food they had and specificly asked about Acana and Orijen and Blue Buffalo and they carry all three. Yippie that made me excited !!! So I had the lady explain all to me....lol
> Luckily for me they had free trial packets of Orijen ( 400G )size, fish formula grain free, so I helped myself to the free sample
> ...


I didnt know until I joined this forum how important the right food could be!!As you probably have read Missy has went through this hair loss ordeal.But since ive switched her to Blue Buffalo wilderness,Her skin is healing very good,next will be her hair growing back!Glad you switched food.Missy gets the wet and dry together,she loves it!!I get for small breed


----------



## just cindy (Aug 30, 2010)

missydawn said:


> I didnt know until I joined this forum how important the right food could be!!As you probably have read Missy has went through this hair loss ordeal.But since ive switched her to Blue Buffalo wilderness,Her skin is healing very good,next will be her hair growing back!Glad you switched food.Missy gets the wet and dry together,she loves it!!I get for small breed


I'm glad to hear that Missy's skin is doing much better and hoping her coat grows back real soon


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

just cindy said:


> I have been reading here about dog foods and which are good and the not so good. Well I'm ashamed to admit but will, that I was feeding Odie a Grocery store brand,
> Because of this I believe is why Odie Is suffering from some hair loss (which he cannot afford to do as his hair is fine ). He is losing hair on his chest, neck and rear knees. He also has started rubbing his head into the sofa,seems like he is itchy but I don't see him doing any other sort of scratching.
> So today while i was in a neighboring city I stopped at a pet warehouse to check out what kind of food they had and specificly asked about Acana and Orijen and Blue Buffalo and they carry all three. Yippie that made me excited !!! So I had the lady explain all to me....lol
> Luckily for me they had free trial packets of Orijen ( 400G )size, fish formula grain free, so I helped myself to the free sample
> ...


Lol that is funny, rolling around in it. Mine did that too when I started them on orijen. That just shows you how natural it is!


----------



## just cindy (Aug 30, 2010)

LBChi said:


> Lol that is funny, rolling around in it. Mine did that too when I started them on orijen. That just shows you how natural it is!


LOL You would think it was rabbit poop.Pretty much any dog I owned loved to roll in that stuff,,,blaaa gross !


----------



## Thor (Apr 20, 2012)

Thor did the same, but he didn't eat it after. I thought it was the fishy taste but no, hes on Acana Pascifica and loves it! It cleared up his shedding and itching in about a week


----------



## Mouvelous (May 31, 2012)

I am simply glad i have found this forum. i was also feeding grocery store brand to my dogs. I have since changed dog food brands to bb . What was to my surprise is the akc endoresed low quality dog food brands on there websites even have a show based on a 3 star dog food when there all about top quality show dogs. akc accredited breeder feed there pups low quality dog food even and give it away as samples to there new pet owners. I couldnt believe it! I can see why petl owners are all confused on what to feed there pets. you would think vets would be a good place to find a good source of food for your beloved pet but obviously not.

It makes me wonder does the akc really care about the show quality of pets when they endorse a 3 star dog food sometimes even lower star dog food in there shows. 

Do vets really have your best interests, they are willing to give you samples of crap dog food so why not crap medication or crap vaccines?


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I knew about the importance of high quality food before joining this forum, but I definitely learned some new things after I joined here about foods that are even 4 or 5 star that make me not want to feed them. It's just so important to do research! I try to spread the word about the importance of good dog food to family and friends, but some people are just so stubborn and ignorant that they ignore everything I try to tell them.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I was a person (and I am in Advertising and Marketing so I should know better!) who really believed that IAMS, Eukanuba and brands like that were the best thing I could feed. I knew that the Kibbles and Bits that my husband was feeding was not good so thought I was doing his dog (who became mine, too after we married) a HUGE favor by switching to IAMS. 

I had never heard of Stella & Chewy's, Ziwipeak nor many other brands until I came here. 

I am sure glad I did. My girls certainly have a better nutritional future due to many here who were honest with me and I really appreciate it!


----------

